# blingee!



## troubadours (Aug 20, 2007)

everyone should make blingees and post them here! blingee.com! do it!


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 20, 2007)

Oh this is great, going to make soupy a nutball!!



I'll work on one.


----------



## supersoup (Aug 20, 2007)

my life is over.


----------



## troubadours (Aug 20, 2007)

supersoup said:


> my life is over.



 did my sexyness offend you?


----------



## supersoup (Aug 20, 2007)

troubadours said:


> did my sexyness offend you?



not if making that picture (pre-glittery!!) life size and putting it over my bed means i'm offended. :wubu: 



stupid glittery thingamajigs...


----------



## troubadours (Aug 20, 2007)

do i sense some anti-bling here? perhaps this will change your mind....






*innocent look*


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 20, 2007)

Weeeeeeeeee!!!!...


----------



## supersoup (Aug 20, 2007)

troubadours said:


> do i sense some anti-bling here? perhaps this will change your mind....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:shocked: 

look what you've done!!!!!!!

<---melting, wicked witch of the west style


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 20, 2007)

supersoup said:


> :shocked:
> 
> look what you've done!!!!!!!
> 
> <---melting, wicked witch of the west style



I dare you to give in and embrace your inner tacky asshole. 

C'mon! I did it, it was fun. I got a tiara.


----------



## supersoup (Aug 20, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I dare you to give in and embrace your inner tacky asshole.
> 
> C'mon! I did it, it was fun. I got a tiara.



GREAT, now i've been dared.

bee are bee....


grumble grumble...


----------



## troubadours (Aug 20, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Weeeeeeeeee!!!!...



LOVE IT!!!


----------



## None (Aug 20, 2007)

[





To note, my nick name is 'two glasses' why you ask? Because I wear two glasses.


----------



## supersoup (Aug 20, 2007)

GOSH.

that is why i hate glitter.  

with obnoxious love,
soup.


----------



## troubadours (Aug 20, 2007)

supersoup said:


> GOSH.
> 
> that is why i hate glitter.
> 
> ...



:smitten: :smitten: :smitten:


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 20, 2007)

supersoup said:


> GOSH.
> 
> that is why i hate glitter.
> 
> ...




hahhaaha... I love it... you attacked with complete abandon, it's the only way to go!! 

I'm proud of ya, souper.


----------



## supersoup (Aug 20, 2007)

troubadours said:


> :smitten: :smitten: :smitten:


you better be lovin on me...that took a lot of strength for me to do!!
 


AnnMarie said:


> hahhaaha... I love it... you attacked with complete abandon, it's the only way to go!!
> 
> I'm proud of ya, souper.


:batting: thanks lady. i'm gonna have a surprise for you on labor day...


----------



## troubadours (Aug 20, 2007)

i think i need blingee anonymous :/


----------



## willamena31 (Aug 20, 2007)

Add Glitter to your Photos

Ummm that's not too much hearts and butterflies?? Right?? hehehe

Hugggsss!!
Billie Jo


----------



## willamena31 (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm trying to figure this all out... how did yours all turn out so big and mines so little?? 

Hugggsss!!
Billie Jo


----------



## troubadours (Aug 21, 2007)

when you go to get codes/downloads, scroll down to the biggest-sized one, right click and go to properties and copy the url... thats what i did at least.

btw, on this thread there is no such thing as too many hearts and/or butterflies:bow:


----------



## willamena31 (Aug 21, 2007)

troubadours said:


> when you go to get codes/downloads, scroll down to the biggest-sized one, right click and go to properties and copy the url... thats what i did at least.
> 
> btw, on this thread there is no such thing as too many hearts and/or butterflies:bow:



Hey!! Thanks so much! LOL I didn't bother scrolling the whole way down thought there were only two sizes :doh: :blush: LOL Dummy me.

And I'm glad there's no such thing as too many hearts and butterflies cuz they're my faves :wubu: LOL

Hugggsss!!
Billie Jo 

Bigger pic:


----------



## willamena31 (Aug 21, 2007)

Ok... just had to do one of me and my hubby Jerry awwww :wubu: 






Hugggsss!!
Billie Jo


----------



## exile in thighville (Aug 21, 2007)




----------



## cold comfort (Aug 21, 2007)

i like to call this the "almost-so-simple-you'd-think-i-was-being-serious-in-decorating-my-photograph-with-blingee-crap" ... 

ma' "special" friend adam, and i. we reign over lame photos, such as this.

i find my mustache _incredibly_ fitting... perhaps a good thing, perhaps a bad thing. :huh:


----------



## Wild Zero (Aug 21, 2007)




----------



## supersoup (Aug 21, 2007)

aaaahahhahahahahhahaaaa, i love that it says bloods, aaahahahahhaaaa


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Aug 21, 2007)

oh my god .. when I get home .. oh man, it's so on. so very on.

best/worst website, ever!


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Aug 21, 2007)

I think I gave myself an epileptic fit whilst making this....


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Aug 21, 2007)

haha I am so going to be killed by my boss.


----------



## Wild Zero (Aug 21, 2007)




----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Aug 21, 2007)

I need more glitter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wild Zero (Aug 21, 2007)

Awesome, I nearly crashed my browser (and optic nerve) making this one


----------



## supersoup (Aug 21, 2007)

i can't stop checking this thread...yet i hate it so much at the same time...

my head is going to explode. haha


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 22, 2007)

:huh: 



. also,



.

bling THAT.


----------



## troubadours (Aug 22, 2007)

ummmmm i think the problem here is that you can't handle the bling


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 22, 2007)

no seezurz pls kthxbai

and/or

no gettofab pls kthxbai


----------



## cold comfort (Aug 22, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> bling THAT.



just for you, dear, dear wagimawr...







oh, and also ...


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 22, 2007)

eeeevil woman (da-da-da-da-dadadow)


cold comfort said:


>


Congratulations, you just gave Matt Groening a hemorrhoid.


----------



## cold comfort (Aug 22, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> eeeevil woman (da-da-da-da-dadadow)
> 
> Congratulations, you just gave Matt Groening a hemorrhoid.



hahahahaha anytime, honey.


----------



## willamena31 (Aug 22, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> just for you, dear, dear wagimawr...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great job cold comfort!! LOL Love it!!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 22, 2007)

Does someone want to do one for me and/or show me how to do this? Any love? Anyone?


----------



## cold comfort (Aug 22, 2007)

willamena31 said:


> Great job cold comfort!! LOL Love it!!



hahahaha thanks willamena! glad to please! :bow:


----------



## cold comfort (Aug 22, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Does someone want to do one for me and/or show me how to do this? Any love? Anyone?



okay dudette ... i was going to make one for you, but it can be addicting, so i'm going to let you get addicted as well and basically bling yourself into oblivion like the rest of us.

go to blingee.com, there's a green box in the right hand corner that says "make a blingee now" ... give that a click. now, if you're like me, you're going to get fed a line of crap that says too many free guests are creating blings right now and you have to make an account in order to do one yourself. i gave in and did so, it takes about 2 seconds. ain't no thang.

once you've got your account, go to the green blingee box and click again. upload your photo. while it's uploading, it's going to tell you to rate a photo ... i found that it wouldn't go to my uploaded pic until i rated the picture. so do that, your pic will come up, and then you'll bling it as much or as little as you please.

then click on "save" on your panel of options there. once that happens, you go to the next page, it asks for a description and tags and stuff, i usually enter in b.s. ... then you go to the box (usually on the right) that says "get codes" ... i click on that, go to the last picture on the bottom, get the "forum" code for that ... and copy the url into here.

that's what i usually do. sounds like a shitload, but really it takes about 5 minutes for me to peace out of the website with a new blinged-out jewel.

and i'm just super long-winded with explanations.

now show us whatchoo werkin' with.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 22, 2007)

Ahh yes... my computer seems to be having problems with adobe flash player... its fucking with my blingee and I'm soo not cool with that.


----------



## cold comfort (Aug 22, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Ahh yes... my computer seems to be having problems with adobe flash player... its fucking with my blingee and I'm soo not cool with that.



psh, seriously. your computer should know better than to fuck with the bling. ridiculous.


----------



## troubadours (Aug 22, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> just for you, dear, dear wagimawr...



omg, jen, this is too good. the bow on the peen tree is a very nice touch!


----------



## Kareda (Aug 22, 2007)

Fun, Im going to have to try this again when I have more time and concentration. But here is my 2 minute piece...


----------



## furious styles (Aug 22, 2007)

omfg tooz and i have been blingin it up with blingee forever.

here's what i like to call the crackhead collection,

by tooz :











by me :






by ivy :


----------



## troubadours (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## willamena31 (Aug 22, 2007)

Here's one for you Sasha. Hope you like it.






Hugggsss!!
Billie Jo


----------



## furious styles (Aug 22, 2007)

this is my new minimalist piece, "untitled"


----------



## ActionPif (Aug 22, 2007)

Andrew Carnegie represents Big Bidness! He rolls two deep!


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 22, 2007)

Wiggity, wiggity, wiggity whack!


----------



## troubadours (Aug 22, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> this is my new minimalist piece, "untitled"



all you need now is a little card that says "breathe" on it and we're all set


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 22, 2007)

willamena31 said:


> Here's one for you Sasha. Hope you like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THANK YOU!! I love it


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 23, 2007)

troubadours said:


> all you need now is a little card that says "breathe" on it and we're all set


or:


----------



## swordchick (Aug 26, 2007)




----------



## Midori (Aug 26, 2007)

_Interesting in a freakishly addictive way ... _




Personalized Glitter Graphics


----------



## Aliena (Aug 26, 2007)

Here is mine...I just love all this glitter! Call me Glitter the Good Witch! 




Add Glitter to your Photos


----------



## Phatman1 (Aug 26, 2007)

That looks so cool


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 26, 2007)

This is a first... be gentle.

blingee_man_stan


----------



## tinkerbell (Aug 26, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> This is a first... be gentle.
> 
> blingee_man_stan



I like the Hello Kitty icon


----------



## Aliena (Aug 26, 2007)

Couldn't resist!


----------



## Shosh (Aug 26, 2007)

Troubs, The Blingees are so ace! Love em. I love kitsch stuff like this. Shosh


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh yeaaaaahhhhhh!!! This stuff is like crack!


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 26, 2007)

I'm hooked...I need blingee rehab :doh:


----------



## willamena31 (Aug 26, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> Oh yeaaaaahhhhhh!!! This stuff is like crack!





CAMellie said:


> I'm hooked...I need blingee rehab :doh:




I know what you mean girl!! LOL I'm annoying my hubby making silly ones of him on there then sending them to his email. LOL Yours are very cute. 

Hugggsss!!
Billie Jo


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 26, 2007)

OMG! I know! I think I've blingeed out every pic in my Picture folder on this PC. :shocked:


and thanks...I liked yours, too


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 26, 2007)

tinkerbell said:


> I like the Hello Kitty icon


Thanks Tinkerbell! I'm usually of a more proletariat demeaner, simple in dress and manner, bling is something new for me. Maybe tonight I'll take it a bit further....



Aliena said:


> Couldn't resist!


Very nice Aliena! Cats like bling, I don't know if a dog would know the difference...



CAMellie said:


> I'm hooked...I need blingee rehab :doh:



You definitely know how to do bling CAMellie!

Stan


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 26, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> You definitely know how to do bling CAMellie!
> Stan




Fo shizzle! LOL Hello! *waves to fellow Californian*


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Aug 26, 2007)

Miss Della:


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 27, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> Fo shizzle! LOL Hello! *waves to fellow Californian*


*Returns wave and admires the bling* 



Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Miss Della:


Now that's a blingin' princess feline if I ever saw one!

blingin_man_stan


----------



## Midori (Aug 27, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> This is a first... be gentle.
> 
> blingee_man_stan



_Clearly you are quite reserved with Your bling Sir ... OH the things I could do with that pic! ~evil chuckle~ You do get points for hello kitty though! 

&#9834;midori_


----------



## Aliena (Aug 27, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Miss Della:





Miss Della is definitely the princess. She's a beauty Sandie, I really like this blingee! :happy:


----------



## Sandie S-R (Aug 27, 2007)

I couldn't resist....








Guy is so gonna kill me for this.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 27, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


> I couldn't resist....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




They look ace Sandie! Hilarious. love em.

I have done one but I cant get it to download. Ahhh

Shosh


----------



## MissToodles (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm trying to figure out how to insert your own text. Is it possible?


----------



## Suze (Aug 27, 2007)

... 





Make custom Glitter Graphics


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 28, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


> I couldn't resist....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now that really captures the spirit of our get-together Sandie! Guy will appreciate it in the long run, don't worry... 



MissToodles said:


> I'm trying to figure out how to insert your own text. Is it possible?


I couldn't find a way to do that either short of Photoshoping it... but I'm far from being a bling expert.



susieQ said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love the bling SusieQ! Those birdies are going into my next creation... mark my word!

fa_man_stan


----------



## swordchick (Aug 31, 2007)

Very Bobby Brown-esque!


CAMellie said:


> Oh yeaaaaahhhhhh!!! This stuff is like crack!


----------

